# Samsung Burn in



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I called Samsung and was told that the blue/purple blob on my white screen is burn in ran slides for a few nites still there what a shame also when the stupid twitter hashtags appear I get the line across the top , why don't they plaster more on the screen unreal enough already ! Anyone interested in a 58 plasma ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patroadrunner said:


> Well I called Samsung and was told that the blue/purple blob on my white screen is burn in ran slides for a few nites still there what a shame also when the stupid twitter hashtags appear I get the line across the top , why don't they plaster more on the screen unreal enough already ! Anyone interested in a 58 plasma ?


Hello,
How old is your Samsung? That is most unfortunate that you have either Persistent Image Retention or Burn In on your PDP. The reason I am asking about the age is because Cnet published an article comparing the Panasonic VT and GT Series along with a few Samsung PDP's and they said that the Samsung was practically immune.

How high are your Contrast (Picture) and Brightness settings? If they are set really high or if using the Vivid Picture Mode, it might be the culprit. Also, IR can take several weeks to go away so there still is a chance it will go away. I have not experienced even a trace of IR on my Panasonic, but did purposely purchase it at Best Buy as they are the only retailer I know of that covers Burn In with their Product Service Plan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Jack I'm so disgusted its 11 model pn58c550 beautiful set I love it never touched the settings left them at break in settings .... All low contrast and brightness ran slides in beginning for the 150 hours babied this set now its turned on its owner


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patroadrunner said:


> Jack I'm so disgusted its 11 model pn58c550 beautiful set I love it never touched the settings left them at break in settings .... All low contrast and brightness ran slides in beginning for the 150 hours babied this set now its turned on its owner


I sincerest apologies. I would call Samsung and see if you can get them to send a tech out. I am really surprised as this is the first time I have read of such a recent Samsung PDP having this occur.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

I would but I'm over 2 years I coddled this one so much I guess break in is overhyped probably look into a panny the 60p50u is at a fair price


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the ear JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

patroadrunner said:


> I would but I'm over 2 years I coddled this one so much I guess break in is overhyped probably look into a panny the 60p50u is at a fair price


Is there any chance that a friend or family member left it on a static image for multiple hours? I am truly astonished that this occurred after 2 years of ownership. I would leave it on a loop of scrolling bars or other IR remedies overnight for a few weeks as I have known a few folks that have had persistent IR that literally took weeks but did eventually go away.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

No my wife's been schooled gonna try to keep bars scrolling as much as I can and pray


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Plasma panels use phosphors. Phosphors age. When there is significant use of the same pattern on the screen they age differentially in those areas. Generally using lower contrast ratios makes it less of an issue, but if you use the same pattern enough, no matter what you will eventually age the phosphors. At the first hint of it you can usually reverse it but if it goes too far not much you can do. I think plasma fans who claim that it is not an issue do a disservice to others. I own two PDPs and love them, but you have to be aware of the potential. I have to watch the use carefully because the family gets careless and leaves USA on all day or the cable music channels all day instead of using Pandora which moves the logos.


----------



## patroadrunner (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok here's my update I consulted Ray from SoCalHt and he told me its not burn in which Samsung rep told me ..... Said it was panel uniformity so I call and complain saying that I've purchased 3 other sets that I can produce receipts for well after 2 days they gave me a extension and 1 time free repair . So guy shows up and says oh yea that's it proceeds to open back of tv hooks up volt meter shows me that the voltage that he has probed is at 21.10 says it should be at 24.15 proceeds to tell me it's a factory mistake..... Here I'm battling them and its there fault really wow well he sets it at the number and bam issue gone I do appreciate Samsung giving me the repair but I think they know about this and being in the automotive business for 25 years I think some kind of recall or notice should be issued being this tv wasn't cheap just my opinion .... Well I'm happy hopefully no other misbuilt issue arise . Thanks guys


----------

